# Leg Bitchathon...



## butterfly (Aug 9, 2002)

If you want to know what this journal is all about then read this 

Otherwise, let the bitching begin!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

Cool!  And away we go....


----------



## Fade (Aug 9, 2002)

I don't wanna do front squats and good mornings?!?!?!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

waaaaaaaaaa.....TOO DAMN BAD!!!!

(I'll be saying the same thing on Tuesday!)


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 9, 2002)

i don't want to do the good mornings or the front squats or the jumpy things.  

i figure we'll bitch before and after and do it anyway!

oh - i also don't want to have to count to 100!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

100 sucks!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 9, 2002)

no matter how you group it!  

by the way TP - thanks for defending the integrity of the ladies' journal!

100 still sucks though (and I haven't even done them yet lol)


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

Anytime!  I know you'd do the same.

(100 still sucks)


----------



## Fade (Aug 10, 2002)

Today is the day for my leg workout. I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## Fade (Aug 11, 2002)

The squats hurt damnit. Yes they did!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2002)

ow


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 11, 2002)

Butterfly saw your entry in our log! Great job! We are lifting the same weight so I sure hope I get some results.. ( ya know when I grow up I wanna have legs like Butterfly!)  O wait.. I might be older than you .. darn.. well I can still dream right...??

Anyways... Good job .

Be Well
I still feel my legs from Tuesdays workout and well Tuesday is fast approaching (((AGAIN)))
Eri'


----------



## Fade (Aug 12, 2002)

My legs haven't been this sore in a looooong time.

Glad I sit in front of a computer all day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2002)

Geez, really!  Should I be afraid?!?!??


----------



## kuso (Aug 12, 2002)

LOL@this whole thread   

LOVE the title


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Kuso, we will all need your moral support over this four month torture.  Whose idiodic I idea was this anyone???

Oh yeah, mine!  But somehow I managed to get 6 other idiots to join me!  Sadistic....


----------



## kuso (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Thanks Kuso, we will all need your moral support over this four month torture.  Whose idiodic I idea was this anyone???
> 
> Oh yeah, mine!  But somehow I managed to get 6 other idiots to join me!  Sadistic....




LOL

You`ve guys have got my support, and respect 

You know, I wished I could have joined in....til I read Fades workout comments


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

You should be afraid TP... I'm totally sore as well!!!


----------



## craig777 (Aug 12, 2002)

When do we see the before pics


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

When you see the after pics... maybe


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

Anyone seen nikegurl???  She didn't post her leg workout from Sunday


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

Maybe she hasn't recovered yet????


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 13, 2002)

I did mine this morning when I get a few more extra mins I will post it in our journal.. IT SUCKED... so good. 
My arse hurts.. not my legs ..just my arse right now.. sort of like when your foot fallls asleep and then the feeling starts to come back.. everytime I move I giggle cos it .. hurts and tickles at the same time. LOL

Eri'


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 13, 2002)

AYE mine starts tomorrow!!!  The first one, I am seriously dreading the squats and good mornings...with the blood running in and out of my head on those things I know I am either going to puke or pass out!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

Vale I feel your pain...I start tomorrow also.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

hehehe

more to suffer with me


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 13, 2002)

I got mine in today.. and I am hurtin like hell already... BUT .. I got it done even with my crazy schedule ! yahooo. 

did I mention how much it hurts.. oh yeah.. I guess I did.. 

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

I feel your pain, Eri!!!

I was trying to do concentration curls tonight but my right quad still hurts and my elbow was diggin into it... I was not a happy camper


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 13, 2002)

oye don't even mention TOUCHING.. LOL. I cannot bare to think of making contact with my legs right now.. its a burning pain not intense but I am not a happy camper either.. its like a weenie roast without the weenies. LOL

Have a great night Butterfly it is .. 1:30 a.m for me and I am off to nighty night time.

Cya tomorrow

Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

ouch


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2002)

D-cup....just read Fade and your thread 

Looks like you both had fun 

Keep it up


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

Fun?  You sadistic _____ (fill in the blank!)


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 14, 2002)

oh!  i'm being left in the dust.  i had some viral flu thing sun mon and tues.  feeling better today but haven't been to the gym since saturday.  

damnit!  i'm behind and i have no leg pain to report.  (just some lingering throat pain)

i'm last but i'm not out.  i'm hoping to get back to the gym tomorrow (thurs).  i still had a fever yesterday so i don't want to push it.

so i'm not out - but i am going to be a week behind.  i wish i could just have sore legs like everyone else!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

Ha ha!  Jealous huh???  Don't worry NG, you'll get yours -- and we'll all make fun!

Actually I feel really god now!  I also feel like I can eat whatever I want today!  Check back tomorrow when I am crying....


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

So sorry to hear you've been sick... we were worried about you!

You're right though not to push it... you'll have plenty of time to enjoy your leg pain later.

Take care sweetie!  Feel Better!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 14, 2002)

thanks!  i'm not feeling too bad today.  it's been so hot though that having a fever when it's 110 out has really been icky.  i'm much better today though.    i'm going to get back to the gym tomorrow and hit legs on sunday so i'll be doing it - 1 week late.

hey butterfly - how bad was it, really?  lol


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 14, 2002)

I find that today I don't so much hurt as much as its like a lingering lactic acid build up feeling.. so as much as it hurt like hell doing it and then for the hours after the next day is getting not so bad.

I am glad to hear you are feeling better NG.. I sincerely hope that you feel 100% very soon.

Hugs
Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

I was just tired the rest of the day after my workout.  The next 2 days I was really sore.  You know like painful to sit down onto the toilet painful.  The third day I was much better, just my right quad still really hurt.

It's all worth it... or so I keep telling myself


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You know like painful to sit down onto the toilet painful.



oohh!!!! That is the worst kind!  Eri, be sure to stretch good after....that will help with the soreness. Won't be quite as bad! If you need help stretching, I'm game! You people are sick!! I like pain, but not self induced!


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey Now I am just  following the horde.. "They are the knowledgable ones." I am just on for the ride.. and in the hopes of some serious changes LOL.. 
Eri'

O Butterfly.. I hear you .. I sat there for a few extra mins this morning.. wondering to myself.. WHY oh Why? LOL hee hee..


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

You're too funny, Eri!

My biceps are sore from Tues' workout, hope it won't interfere with me working out chest, shoulders and esp. Triceps


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 15, 2002)

HOLY LEGBITCHATHON!!!  Dude that was rough!!  man I did the squats with 240 and had to sit down after my last rep becasue I thought I was definiteyl going to puke.  The good morning werent so bads, I dont think I went heavy enough on them.  But I am quite sore today, it is like the sore that you ghet after you take like a month off and come back with a heavy squat day...AYE great workout, killer pain.  Do we do the same phase next week or move  onto week 2?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

I believe we do Phase I for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 15, 2002)

I think we agree to do each phase for 4 weeks/w workouts.

I have to say, my legs are not all that sore yet.  My quads are totally fine and my adductors are a tensy tiny bit sore.  Will tomorrow be worse?  We shall see.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2002)

no more bitching?  does that mean the 2nd time through is better?  

i did my first one yesterday.  the squats were hard!  my damn legs were shaking so much in the car when i was done that i had to wait a few minutes before i could drive home!

pain is bearable so far today.  i know i did something that's for sure but it isn't killing me.  it's only been 16 hours though.....i think it's gonna be much worse soon.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2002)

I never got sore.  Weird huh?  Tomorrow is round 2, wonder if it'll get worse.....


----------



## butterfly (Aug 20, 2002)

Maybe your not lifting enough wt TP???

I've done the workout twice now and this second time I'm not sore... but I really think I need to increase the wt next time.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2002)

hmmm.....i was ok throught the 1 1/4 leg curls.  i liked those!

then i got cocky during the first 50 squats.  i thought i was gonna die during the last 50 though.  that was the only really bad part.

it hurt while i was doing it but not so much today.....let me know how round 2 goes in terms of pain!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2002)

yeah - i'm going up in weight next week on everything but the squats i guess.  i couldn't get 100 in 4 sets of 25.

i got 2 sets of 25 then a set of 20 and 2 sets of 15 reps.

i really want to get 4 sets of 25 next time and then increase for week 3


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 20, 2002)

I am definitely kicking up the weight of my squats and good mornings next workout.  TP i would definiteyl kick up the weight if you are not sore, I cannot imagine doing all of the an not feeling anything!!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2002)

the pain....is here!  i never should have questioned it.  18 hours after the fact and "OW".

$#%^@!&*!#%!^$% !!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Maybe your not lifting enough wt TP???



Doubtful.  Did you see my sets and reps?  It took me a long time.  And I was dying that day....just the soreness never set in.

Did it again today and although I didn't get them in 4 sets last time I did up the weight (10 pounds to 235) but it took too many sets, I'll post in the journal in a minute.

My legs are VERY wobbly today.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2002)

damn, TP!  that's a lot of weight for 100 reps.  i was wobbling after 100 reps at 55 lbs.

as for the soreness.....it's been 2 days.  i carpool to work and get dropped off at street level but the office entrance isn't at street level.  there are 48, yes 48 steps up to the entrance.  i counted them today.  i think i may have to sleep here tonight.  hurts too much to think about going back down at the end of the day.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 21, 2002)

LMAO NG...

Ah the burn!  Feels good eh??? 

Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2002)

did you hurt less the 2nd time through?

was the workout easier 2nd time or just less soreness after?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2002)

The first set was easier.  After that it sucked just the same!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 21, 2002)

For me, the workout was easier but I think I need to increase the weight.

Fade and I both were less sore.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2002)

Legs starting to feel sore today....both quads and hams....when I woke up they were fine but its starting to set in, hopefully it'll get worse so I can really start bitchin'!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 22, 2002)

Last night I broke 2 of my toes on my right foot, my pointer and my middle one, the are purple and swelled right now, so I might have to off set Leg day for one more day...But I have made the decision to use 260 lbs on this set of squats and maybe 100 lbs on the good mornings


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2002)

hi Vale.  sorry about your toes!  you can bitch more about that if you want - it must hurt and you're still going for 260!  damn!  hope they feel better soon.


ok....this is nuts.  it's 3 days after i did legs and they're truly killing me still.  day 1 was sore but yesterday and today are ridiculous.  they hurt to touch.  they hurt to walk....they just hurt - quads more than hamstrings.

i better add weight on the leg curls and good mornings so the pain can be more evenly distributed next time.  lol!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 22, 2002)

has anyone's ass really been that sore after this workout?  Mine kind of was but not in comparison to other parts of my legs


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2002)

Mainly my quads and hams have been sore... not my butt.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2002)

Sorry 'bout dim toeses, Vale!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2002)

no butt soreness to report.  my quads have been on fire.  hamstrings are sore too but not as bad.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 26, 2002)

Week III and very slight soreness in hams...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

Cool, for week 4 maybe you need to go heavier!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 26, 2002)

I did increase everything this time by 10lbs.  You think I should go heavier even though I'm not getting all the reps in 4 sets?  Fade seemed to get a better pump when he increased all his wts.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

No, I guess I'd try to get the 4 sets.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 26, 2002)

I guess... the weight just feels so light... it's all the reps that get you!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 26, 2002)

I felt so sick after just 2 sets of squats... my stomach was cramping and all in knots.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

Legs are sore today!  Mostly hams...


Why am I the only one bitching???


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 27, 2002)

my life is in chaos bf. I leave to go pick up my 6 kids from thier 9 weeks of vacations.. we have to drive  16 hours to NY then 12 hours to Toronto.. and then 18 hours back home.. all in 5 days and supposedly there are 2 parties being held in our honor that we must attend.phew.. I am tired already.so I won't be able to post next weeks leg thread.. but will as soon as I get home . I will be missing one leg workout . ug

But .. My arse hurts! LOL I got my workout in this morning and I think I am gonna have to add 5 lbs to my goodmornings.. they are getting easy LOL.. not that easy... but still nothing hurts as much as it did the firts few weeks.hmmmm

Your doing terrific! 

Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 27, 2002)

I'll be bitching after tomorrow....


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 27, 2002)

well my toes are feeling pretty much better, they still hurt when i do most things, but damnit, I cannot stay away any more!!!  I finished my workout with 260 for squats and 100 for the good mornings, this added weigfht really kicked my ass!!  I though for sure I was passing out on the squats~!!!  But all is weel, workout done, and I might even push up the weights a little more next time.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 28, 2002)

2 part bitch.....

1)  on jury duty and it's messing up my schedule hugelyl (how's that for a selfish perspective....i should be ashamed).  i am training though and the judge let's me eat whenever i want ironically enough.  hard to get on the computer though.

2)  still couldn't get all my squat reps in 4 sets of 25.  still kicked my ass in the gym....and STILL killing me after!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 28, 2002)

Yeah, I got it in 5 sets today....but I thought I had it after 30 on my first set....but man did I tail off!  Oh well, next time!

Can I bitch about otherstuff....my entire upper body hurts!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 28, 2002)

Hey NG, will you tell us about the case after it's over?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Only been 4 hrs and already feel the burn


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

I think I lost one of my partners...


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

Really?

My legs are sore, but only the inner and outer thighs.

This is the opposite of a bitch, but my legs/quads are already starting to look better.  NOt big yet, but at least they aren't embarrassing!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 6, 2002)

hey guys and gals.. I am here.. just back in from driving over 2000 miles to pickup my 6 kids from their summer vacations and they are starting school so I have not had computer time 

Butterfly I will post my leg brag starting again on Tuesday but I did not get in last weeks.. and i am fighting a horrible flu. but I should be better by then!

Back to the grind..

Erilay'a


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

*Hi Eri!!!*

Sure glad you're back!!!

Can't wait to see your leg w/o... that's ok if you missed a week b/c you were already ahead of us anyway.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 9, 2002)

It has been so long since I did my leg workout with the travelling and then the flu that I MISS bitchin !! cannot wait for tomorrows  kick arse workout ahead! yay.. * i must be nutz *

Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 11, 2002)

Did the first day of phase 2, not bad but I hurt....already.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 11, 2002)

I will do phase two starting next tuesday.. I lok forward to the Hurt so good feeling.. mmmmmm .. makes me randy... 
Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 11, 2002)

Yeah, I was getting bored w/ phase one, it was good to move on, I am mentally psyched again like when we started.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

I kicked butt on that last week of phase 1... hope I like the new exercises... not sure about those FRONT squats...


----------



## KataMaStEr (Sep 11, 2002)

Monday I finished my phase 1 (in chance u don???t know I changed my workout day to Monday because on Fridays are our games and working on legs on Thursdays don???t help much during the game). And now is time for me to beach about everything that happened during phase 1.

-	I hated the guts of whoever came up with this, 1st workout I cud barely sleep I felt like I was gona puke on the bed.

-	I was cramping up more than usual on afternoon football practice.

-	1 and 2 workout I felt like I was a 400 lbs guy trying to walk on noodles. Sometimes I would lose my balance for no reason.

-	everyone in my gym think I???m nuts (lol don???t really care I always been crazy) 

-	And latest news is. I don???t know at who will I blame this but now I???m getting muscle spasm, it feels like someone if sticking a knife thru my leg. Pain all day long sometimes it seems to go away and then comes back, even more at practice. I can???t even think about drinking cold water after practice I can barely walk if I do from the pain I get.


Well that would be all for now, sorry I have not posted much in here lately but it???s hard to find the time right now.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> Monday I finished my phase 1 (in chance u don???t know I changed my workout day to Monday because on Fridays are our games and working on legs on Thursdays don???t help much during the game).


I hear ya sweetie!  My son has just stopped training his legs during football season all together.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> And latest news is. I don???t know at who will I blame this but now I???m getting muscle spasm, it feels like someone if sticking a knife thru my leg. Pain all day long sometimes it seems to go away and then comes back, even more at practice. I can???t even think about drinking cold water after practice I can barely walk if I do from the pain I get.
> 
> 
> Well that would be all for now, sorry I have not posted much in here lately but it???s hard to find the time right now.


You should really talk to your teams trainer about the spasms... your still young relative to the rest of these guys and you don't want to do anything that will injure you.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm going to bitch about my sore chest and shoulders...   

bitch bitch bitch


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

My legs are starting to hurt already....feels kinda nice.....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

I think I'm going to do phase II, week I tongiht... wish me luck!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

Good luck!  I liked it, except carrying 225 across the front of my shoulders for 5 sets....still hurts!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 12, 2002)

GOOD LUCK BUTTERFLY! lemme know how it is.. and your poundages.. I am not sure on what weights to use..I still get confused at the 5% issue.. 

TP.. o baby I would rub all dem dar spasms for you and help you find relief.. Sounds real painful and I sure do hope you get some TLC .

Erilay'a


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

rub away....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

I *DO NOT LIKE* front squats!!!!

It's so damned hard holding the weight in front of you like that.  I could have easily added another 50lbs on a regulat squat 

Like the deadlifts though


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I *DO NOT LIKE* front squats!!!!
> ...
> 
> Like the deadlifts though



Can I watch next time?  (From behind preferably)


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Can I watch next time?  (From behind preferably)


Oh sure, anytime   I would have thought you'd have picked the GMs to watch though


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2002)

Even better.....just want to make sure your form is right....


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 19, 2002)

I feel phase II's workout from yesterday! My hams my lower back( my weakest area ) and a bit of my abs are sore sore sore.. that feel good sore.. I am liking it! It sux doing it but after.. oh yea baby! LOL


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 20, 2002)

I did Legs on Wednesday this week.. and they still HURT!( it is Friday) LOL bitch bitch bitch..


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

OOWWWW!!!!!!

Legs hurt!!!  I got my form down this time and now I really hurt!  My biceps are sore too... think it's from holding the bar on those front squats.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

Um, B, your biceps should not be bearing the weight....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

I know that...

I suppose it's from picking up the bar, lowering it to the floor for deadlifts and then picking it back up for the squats.

That's ths only thing I could figure.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

hmmmm


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 23, 2002)

saturday my legs finally did not hurt anymore LOL.. NOw from this mornings upperbody workout everything from the waist up hurts LOL.. but tommorrow is leg day so I should be bitching about all over then.. LOL
great job B .. !!! glad you hit target!!! awesome work and I saw in your diary you are rocking.. great loss on that waist line that is my problem area too but after 9 pregnanices! humm.. but then agian abs are made in the kitchen so I am still striving !

Great workout!!!

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks Eri!!!

Don't be too hard on yourself about those 9 pregnancy abs!!!  My mom only had 4 and I know she never was able to get her flat tummy back 

But I know you're gonna kick butt and before we all know it, you'll be in Oxygen with the headline "Mom of 9 Shows Off ROCK HARD ABS!!!"


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 23, 2002)

NOW that would be Sooo Sweet!!
oh yeah
Eri'

thanks B that made me feel good!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

Hey... what are friends for


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 25, 2002)

ohmygoodlordy my legs hurt!  started last night and i kind of liked it.  not liking it so much now.  it's sort of funny but only sort of.  going down stairs hurts as much as going up!  more quad pain than hamstring.  i was hoping for more hamstring hurting b/c they need more work.

chest last night - so i may just bitch about THAT hurting tomorrw too!  by the way - hard to rest the dbs for chest on your legs at the start of the set when your legs hurt like this.  lol


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> by the way - hard to rest the dbs for chest on your legs at the start of the set when your legs hurt like this.  lol


I too found that out the hard way


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 3, 2002)

I did my legs on Tuesday  burning sensation on tuesday evening.. Wednesday nothing really till late in the afternoon.. its started! by bedtime last night the inside of my thighs are screamin !!!

today is still real sore.. 

HEY I guess I did do them well enough!! 

yay!!High Kick.. ouch ouch

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

That's the good kind of burn, you know... means you had a good workout


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2002)

can i bitch about not being sore enough from monday's leg workout?  i killed myself in the gym.  my legs were wobbly for the rest of the night....but all i had was very very mild soreness that only lasted a day.  whassup with THAT?  makes me think i didn't push hard enough but i know that i did......bitch over


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey NG! maybe just add 5 lbs on the weights.. I actually just lowered my weights this week BUT I went real slow really concentrated on each rep.. I think it made a HUGE difference for me.?? just an idea??

I just got of my bike ( I decided to do it earlier than later..) and got in 2miles before my legs were screaming.. it was hard soo hard when your legs HURT!!

LOL but hey I got something in right??

Eri'

Bitch all you need to


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

I was going to suggest raising the weight too.

Maybe TP has a better idea...


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2002)

hi eri.  that's the plan (to up the weight)!  i got my 100 reps in 4 sets last week - just barely.  i almost stopped 3 reps short but i made it.  so i'll up it this monday (i'm still on phase 1)

it was weird though - i had trouble walking to my car after and i was just fried when i got home and legs were wobbling all night but the pain never came.

1st i bitch it hurts too much for too long and then i bitch that it doesn't!  lol


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 3, 2002)

NG I hear that.. I either am bitchin it hurts or bitchin it don't..Hey Ann... thanks for setting up a bitchathon thread again!! lol we needed it.. so we can just plain ole BITCH.

Eri'

I am only gonna up my wieghts ny 5 lbs next week and still go as slow.. I think that maybe is why I am not getting as much a result.. I mean I feel it soo deep today.. and I mean I took it slow .. the tempo made me feel like I was gonna die but.. I think with doing it this way I am really hitting the designated muscle. I am praying iH ave something show for it by the end ..LOL. Like Ann I will incorperate all weeks into a wrokout that I change up when I need to after we are done torturing ourselves with this one. LOL

Smiles
Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 3, 2002)

I gotta tell you  -- these workouts hurt but until week 3 of phase 2 I NEVER got sore.  Week 3 I went REAL HEAVY and REALLLY deep and then the next 3 days hurt like hell.

Despite that my muscle tone has seriously improved though!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2002)

thanks everyone.  hey TP - are you seeing equal improvement in quads and hamstrings or one more than the other?


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 3, 2002)

I know you did not ask me NG but just for more feedback.. I am seeing more in my quads thus far but then again I have to take pics to see some progress ( I Hope) in another 2 weeks.  I am really thinking I just was not doing things right the first few weeks. I mean I workout alone and I don't have a spotter nor anyone to critique me so I have to flounder around for a while to get my groove .. 

anyway.. I think I will as I said before.. do another week over .. 

anyway just talking or rather typing out loud...

Be Well

Eri'


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2002)

thanks Eri!  my quads and hams both need work but i think my hams need more and i'm feeling phase 1 in my quads more than my hamstrings.....

i lack patience and it shows!

i'm not even through phase 1 and i'm trying to reach conclusions.

i better calm down and just keep doing legs as hard as i can!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

PATEINCE, NG 

It'll happen, you're doing great


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 3, 2002)

Patience O my is not my best quality.. but I have come far and long in learning to attain it.. I am really trying to stop thinking that I should have results in only a few weeks. but I do "feel" slimmer!and I know my  pants are starting be loser around my thighs.. yahooo..LOL.. soooo its a matter of HURRY UP AND WAIT.

Ann is o so full of da wisdom!! Thanks 

smiles
Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Ann is o so full of da wisdom!! Thanks


Now if I could only follow my own advice


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

Its hard to "notice" the difference in hams unless your BF is real low and/or the improvement is significant, so -- I dont know.  That said I thinnk the 4 phases are designed to target quads and hit hams from various angles and with a variety of exercises.

I'd not worry about it and when you are done, focus on hams if you like.  The BEST exercise in my book is heavy SLDLs.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks TP.  i think i'll be able to notice if/when my hamstrings improve.....know why?  there aren't any there!  so if i see anything at all - i've improved.  i'm serious.  no hamstrings at all.  YET.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Oct 5, 2002)

hey sorry i havent been around, I hurt my back pretty bad fighting, and the Dr. said that i cannot do any lifting or fighting for 6-8 weeks, thats why I havent been around.  Just didnt want allof you thinking that i bailed on you.


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 5, 2002)

YOUCH! feel better soon VT I am sorry to hear of an injury that sucks big time.. 

positive energies to you heal soon and well.

smiles

Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vale Tudo *_
> hey sorry i havent been around, I hurt my back pretty bad fighting, and the Dr. said that i cannot do any lifting or fighting for 6-8 weeks, thats why I havent been around.  Just didnt want allof you thinking that i bailed on you.



Sorry to hear that....damn my leg partners are dropping like flies...feel better!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

I actually have to BITCH that I wanna do legs tomorrow.. I miss the pain the burning sensation.. I feel lazy as though I have not done anything..I need it to let me know I am doing something  the THING I need!!

UG UG UG
Eri'


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 6, 2002)

i hear you erilaya!  legs are tomorrow for me.  i'm still on phase 1.  last week i got my 100 squats in 4 sets so i'm upping the weight and knowing i'm gonna hurt for days.  i like it.  (i say that today...wednesday i'll be cryin' and bitchin' again)


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 7, 2002)

True that NG!! its bizarre .. I am like a junky.. I need my fix.. I need my fix of  endorphines and lactic acid build up  hee hee.. 

How you doing otherwise all better back up to 100% in the health dept??

Smiles and Happy Monday to you 

Eri'


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 7, 2002)

Hi Eri' - Thanks for asking.  I'm feeling pretty good!  Today I'm dreading and looking forward to legs both at the same time.  I love it and hate it so much!  I like it - we're lactic acid junkies.

Have a great day!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

Glad you're feeling good NG!!!

I'm not really sore this week... a little stiff but that's all.


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

got legs in today.. and abs and upper body parts yesterday and TODAY I feel like a noodle LOL.. my abs hurt so much I feel like I was in a car wreck(again) LoL 

bitch bitch bitch.. oh didn't I say I missed bitchen??

smiles

Eri'


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2002)

me too!  i'd been laying off abs for months.  did them sunday night and had trouble getting out of bed today.  damn when abs hurt everything hurts!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

ok... NOW my legs hurts!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

I hvae noticed that the first day I do legs they  feel wobbly then the next day..not so much but by bedtime I feel it!! I mean feel it.. and then the next few days its like DAMN! hurts like a MOFO

anyone else have that occur like that?

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

GOOD to know I am not alone.. My legs still feel like jell-o 5 hours after my legs today LOL... Hey B how is your son today??


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

He's doing ok.  I wrote what's wrong in my journal.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2002)

eri - just like you said.  shaky and jello the night after i finish.  then pretty ok the next morning.  soreness starts at about 24 hours.  peaks at 48 hours and then hangs on another day or two...


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

then I shall continue to hope its doing something!! lol

thakns gals I needed the backup support today I am feeling a bit needy ..LOL must be hormonal

Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

my legs hurt....from playing softball!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

wimp


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

aww sorry TP!! come here I will gladly rub them for ya.. ( shhhhh B he is not a wimp he is a GOD! he is male and stacked.. oh yeah.. you already have a stacked Man! .. so hush!! let us console him... wink wink)

Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

Yeah B!!!!

Console away....


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2002)

you crazy kids.....


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

NG!! HI!!!


TP.. so umm where are they hurting??..the tight hams or the massive quads.. do you need a deep penetrating massage.. with added heat.. I would gladly make the trip just to be your  florence nightingale.. I do have a degree in nursing after all..


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

it hurts all over.....


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

ah then I shall rub them from top to bottom in between them thighs and as high as you need it.. mmmm ya think after your rub down( or up ?)  you could maybe return the favor?? hummm just a wee bit.. take away the achie I have ...

smiles

Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

If it was particularly good, I'd show my appreciation.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

it's getting hot in here


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 10, 2002)

I know  I know but goodness woman when presented with hard bodied man in pain a woman must cum to his aide.. its the Nurse in me ya know.. ( I love using that as an excuse.. hee hee.the few perks of being a nurse.. ) 

Smiles

My legs are waning in thier discomfort.. its only thursday! damn.. I think I will add a wee bit of weight next week.. see if that helps.. 

I think after next week we go to phase III

Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

Started phase 3 yesterday ladies and its high volume on the hams....and damn they really hurt today!

Can you massage them too?


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 10, 2002)

TP For YOU the World!!! gladly get on my knees for you .. smile.

Eri'

 cannot wait for the change up on phase III


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi Everyone - TP I have Phase III questions to bug you with already!  

For the first workout of phase III it says:

* Each set of regular back squats (402 tempo) is alternated with a set of pure eccentric back squats of 4-6 reps with a 6-8 second lowering. Use 1-3 experienced spotters when performing eccentrics to aid in the lifting portion of the exercise. Be sure that proper communication exists between spotters so that one doesn't lift while the other does. Perform 3 regular sets and 3 eccentric sets in total. During workouts 4-6 (depending on the frequency that you train) only perform 4 total sets. ***

I think the eccentric means that you should only be doing the lowering portion of the squat and then spotters help you up.  Yes?  

Does anyone have a good work-around for this if you don't have spotters?  Damn!  I wanted to follow the program exactly but I don't have 2 spotters to do this with.


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 10, 2002)

me either NG I am looking forward to the input from TP or someone on it.. 

great question.

Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Hi Everyone - TP I have Phase III questions to bug you with already!
> 
> For the first workout of phase III it says:
> ...



Yes thats exactly what it means.  I did it with one spotter.  Not sure how to do it w/o any though.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for answering.  Maybe I can get 1 spotter.  Not sure though.  How did you decide how heavy to go?  You want to be able to lower with control and then really need the spotter to get you up - right?

How about the 2nd workout you alternate with in Phase 3....Can we do partials without a spot do you think (if we put the stops in the rack)?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

Exactly.  I used the same weight for the negatives as I did for the heavy reps, 4-6 reps.  Its in my journal if you want to check it out.

As to the partials, you shouldn't need a spotter.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

I still don't quite get it???  But I got a spotter 

Does the 2a and 2b mean you are supposed to do super sets?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I still don't quite get it???  But I got a spotter
> 
> Does the 2a and 2b mean you are supposed to do super sets?



a) Set 1, go heavy for 4-6 reps.  Set 2, Go down (the negative or eccentric) slow, an 8 count, then have your spotter (John) help lift you back up, thats 1 rep, do 6.  Set 3 and 5 same as 1, 4 and 6 same as 2.

b) No.  It means do 1 of the first exercise, rest.  Then one of the second exercise, rest, and so on.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> a) Set 1, go heavy for 4-6 reps.  Set 2, Go down (the negative or eccentric) slow, an 8 count, then have your spotter (John) help lift you back up, thats 1 rep, do 6.  Set 3 and 5 same as 1, 4 and 6 same as 2.


Think I'll have to read this one a few more times before it'll click  




> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> b) No.  It means do 1 of the first exercise, rest.  Then one of the second exercise, rest, and so on.


So the only difference between this and a superset is that we get to rest???


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

Basically, but thats a pretty damn big diff!  The whole point of a superset is constant workload.


----------

